# Divider



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all, I plan to divide my 36 inch tank into halves and here is how I plan to do it... please put your input.
I plan to buy plastic canvas, then put moss on it so it looks better


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

This would probably be the easiest method http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/ with the canvas you would still have to cut holes for circulation. Plus you might rethink the moss thing unless circulation in your tank is not an issue.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

it would have holes in it but yeah I could see that being a problem


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

What are you using the tank for? if you have intake and output on seperate ends of the tank, the water on one end will rise and flow over the divider. If the fish you have wont jump, then it could be ok to divide it that way...


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I decided not to do it so thank for your help you guys, but I didn't like the look


----------

